

Fast Runner - Military Robotic Biped - hendler
http://www.ihmc.us/groups/fastrunner/

======
hendler
Posted this partly because of the source code/simulator available
[http://www.ihmc.us/groups/fastrunner/wiki/1793c/FastRunner_S...](http://www.ihmc.us/groups/fastrunner/wiki/1793c/FastRunner_Source_Code.html)

